# Need an avvvyyy



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

Any suggestions?? I don't have an xbox anymore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?? I don't have an xbox anymore!!!!!!!!!


What are a few of your favourite things? (inb4thesoundofmusic)

EDIT:
Do you, perhaps, enjoy sushi?






2ND EDIT:
Or Bunnies w/Cookies?





3RD EDIT:
Or Hello Kitty?


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL like the suggestions BiscuitBee kina random....


----------



## Gian (Oct 31, 2008)

Iunno, I kinda worked on it a bit.


----------



## JPH (Oct 31, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Iunno, I kinda worked on it a bit.


Little you must wear that avatar.


----------



## Little (Nov 2, 2008)

zomgish! i just wanted ideas!! thankie thankie i shall rotate between all 4 every 2 2/3rds of a day


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL.. That one with the dog is kinda weird. What's with the two Ts? Anyways.. looks ok though.


----------

